# can I claim income support?



## Ju_bubbs

Hi all, I'm back to being a sinlge mum again after OH left me last week, I was on income support as a single parent before we moved in together, and can remember getting a letter which said something about the rules changing that mean you have to look for work when your youngest is 7. My youngest is 6 now (7 next January) So I'm a bit worried what they're going to say about income support! I don't want to have all the hassel of looking for a job atm, I'm so tired and have such bad nausia atm that I'm finding it very hard just to keep up with housework, let alone a job too! My baby isn't due till the end of December anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## Charlotte-j

As your pregnant i'm very sure you can apply for income support, or if u have to they will put you on JSA and change it in a few months xx


----------



## tinkabells

My friend is preg at the mo, and they have put her on jsa until she is 34 weeks preg and said she still needed to actively look for a job, once she's 34 they will take her off it and then put her on income support xxx


----------



## anna matronic

I think you can only claim IS 11 weeks before the baby is due (the same time as you would be entitled to maternity) So you would have to claim JSA as you are fit for work. But as your son is still only 6 you should still be able to claim IS on that basis. the when you get to 29 weeks (?) it will move over to the fact fact you are pregnant.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks for your help! I really hope I dont have to get a job.. imagine starting work, then having to tell them that in a few weeks you'll be taking maternity leave then not coming back til atleast my baby starts school! lol. I don't think many bosses would be impressed!


----------



## tinkabells

Lol my mate just went to any interviews or phone interests and told them she was preg and guess what she didn't get any jobs!! So i wouldn't worry just tell them xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Haha, I suppose thats one way out of it! I'll just turn up to interviews in my 'I love my bump' t-shirt lol! Would be very silly getting a job for a matter of weeks! I wouldn't mind if I'd planned to start work after the birth, but no offence to mums who do go back to work, but I really dont agree with having my children bought up by nurserys/child minders!


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah her job centre sent her on an interview when she was 32 weeks preg and said to her she doesnt have to tell them she was, but she was huge so was obvious even though they never asked her, but suprise suprise she never got a job cos like ya say, no1 wants to hire someone, then them go on mat leave and most dont return so there back to sqaure one getting someone for the job xxx


----------

